# ATV or UTV



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I live in Masssachusetts were there isnt too many places to ride but have access to a place in Lincoln ME. I have been thinking about selling the plow off my truck and buying a used ATV or UTV to plow my driveway and take trail riding. I have used a ATV before to plow and to me, it works better than the plow on my truck because of manuverability. With that said if you could only own one, which would it be, a ATV or UTV for plowing and trail riding?


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I have an 03 Yamaha Grizzly 660 with a 60" plow and a blower. The ATV has been great done most everything I asked of it, pulled out lots of deer, brush and trees. But now as I get older I'm thinking of trading it for a side by side. It would be so much nice for hunting season to have a side by side. Seems like it would be much easier to transport my budies with a side by side.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Hedgehog;1225589 said:


> I live in Masssachusetts were there isnt too many places to ride but have access to a place in Lincoln ME. I have been thinking about selling the plow off my truck and buying a used ATV or UTV to plow my driveway and take trail riding. I have used a ATV before to plow and to me, it works better than the plow on my truck because of manuverability. With that said if you could only own one, which would it be, a ATV or UTV for plowing and trail riding?


I just plowed about 3" of snow with about a 1/2" of sleet, freezing rain, and rain mixed in. Took me about 2 hours to do what I usually do in 1 hour.

I could have done it in about 15 minutes with a truck... wish I had a truck with a plow. 

Of course, I wouldn't be able to take the truck on the trials we ride when this white crap is all gone.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

depends on how much money you got -if I remember right a new UTV starts at something like 10,000 where you can get a new ATV for like 7,000 up... UTV can probably push more, but is less maneuverable to a degree. I would get what you like better and be happy with it. a UTV usually has a cab or at least the provisions for it, which when its windy would be nice.


----------



## ctplower1322 (Nov 22, 2010)

I love plowing with my atv, i find that the utvs for the most part can push the same amount of snow and their bigger so you loose out on the maneuverability. Also there are plenty of places to ride in MA, i don't know what part of the state your from but I ride there about once a month on public trail systems.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I live in the southeast part of Massachusetts. There isnt any legal ATV riding east of the Berkeshire's. Its a damn shame, they charge you 6 1/2% sales tax on these, then charge you $40 to register and the only riding is close to 3 hours away. If I ever buy another, I will buy is New Hampshire ,register in NH & ride it in NH since its closer. Mass. can kiss my a** on the sales tax until they give us a place to use them.


----------



## ctplower1322 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahh I see, I ride all within the Berkshires, Pittsfield, October Mtn, Tolland, and Beartown state forests as well as all of the gas lines and power lines. I also have a buddy with a house up in VT and the trails up there are never ending.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

One of my best friends lives in CT. and if you think we have it bad in MA. you ain't seen nothing yet. Imagine ZERO places to ride an ATV legally. My friend has a buddy who is a local DEP officer and they have a small riding group that goes out at night in a forest in Glastonbury. Funny, even the DEP officer rides illegally. That's how bad it is.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

as cool as a utv would be i would think i would be faster on a quad, that and my back probably couldn't take the beating


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

An atv will get you in some tight spots and move tons of snow. I think would keep the truck plow if I were leaning UTV.


----------

